# Dating E.A. Bain Budwine Bottles / Petersburg, Virginia



## foxfirerodandgun (May 25, 2017)

Is there anyone on the forum that could share any information regarding dating these bottles? I have searched the site and only found one inquiry of them which did not contain any helpful information.

Thanks,
James


----------



## nhpharm (May 25, 2017)

James,

Are you looking for a specific year?  Edward A. Bain was in business for a long time but his Budwine bottles (or at least the ones I have seen) have a patent date of 1921, so they are after that.  I believe he was out of business around 1931.  I don't think there are any markings on these that would enable you to determine the exact year of manufacture, but I could be wrong.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 25, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> James,
> 
> Are you looking for a specific year?  Edward A. Bain was in business for a long time but his Budwine bottles (or at least the ones I have seen) have a patent date of 1921, so they are after that.  I believe he was out of business around 1931.  I don't think there are any markings on these that would enable you to determine the exact year of manufacture, but I could be wrong.



No, just an approximate production era. Both bottles have the patent dates of Sept. 17, 1918 & June 23, 1921 embossed below E.A. Bain / Petersburg, Virginia on the back side near the very bottom. From what you stated it sounds like the 1920's would be a reasonable production era. One bottle is light green and the other one is a much lighter green, almost clear. Your thoughts?

Thanks,
James


----------



## whittled (May 26, 2017)

While I can't say this person is correct, I can't dispute it either. http://teampins.com/bludwinehistory.html
The Patent dates are for the bottle design, not the product so you can never go by those anyway.
Bain likely just purchased the right to bottle it.


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (May 26, 2017)

whittled said:


> While I can't say this person is correct, I can't dispute it either. http://teampins.com/bludwinehistory.html
> The Patent dates are for the bottle design, not the product so you can never go by those anyway.
> Bain likely just purchased the right to bottle it.



Thank you. I find that site very interesting.

James


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jun 8, 2017)

What was the approximate time frame that E.A. Bain's changed from clear ACL to dark green ACL bottles for their ginger ale? The clear bottle label has "Ginger Ale & Soda Waters" and the dark green bottle label has just "Ginger Ale". I have both types and would just like to know when the bottle color change was introduced. They both have 1  933  6LGW5 on the bottom of each bottle. I know that the "LGW" is for Laurens Glass Works but find it odd that they were both made in 1965. 

Also, I have a Mountaineer Beverages bottle that has "Property of Coca-Cola Bottling Company / Parkersburg, WV on the back side. I is in excellent condition with no cracks, fading, scratching, etc. It is the regular size and not the King size. Attempting to research this bottle I have seen prices vary greatly with some listed as "Rare". Is this a relatively common bottle? It has 9 FL. OZ. / 3 / a "C" inside a circle / and 1174 embossed on the bottom. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
James.


----------

